# Why is grandaddy purple so scarce?



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ive been to several dispensaries throughout the united states plus local farmers, ive notce i can rarely find GDP. Ten years ago GDP was everywhere now im lucky to find it in the bay if i search. I assume GDP has been crossed, reinvented, and renamed. But even the hybrids rarely retain the grapey skunky terpene profiles. Why is GDP so scarce?? Even the OG farmers i know dont do outdoor crops of it anymore. I understand people grow what is popular and what consumers want. Im just confused why i can't find it as easily


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

Seems like when some strains lose popularity people just stop growing or breeding with it

I feel the same way about Green Crack and Amnesia Haze

it was everywhere a few years back and now you rarely see any flowers or crosses with those strains


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 26, 2019)

It comes and goes in cycles. Cookies right now is the flavor of the month and is having its time in the limelight and almost everything is being crossed with it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 26, 2019)

Purple Punch is a GDP x and is lots of places/very popular among certain crowds.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Ive been to several dispensaries throughout the united states plus local farmers, ive notce i can rarely find GDP. Ten years ago GDP was everywhere now im lucky to find it in the bay if i search. I assume GDP has been crossed, reinvented, and renamed. But even the hybrids rarely retain the grapey skunky terpene profiles. Why is GDP so scarce?? Even the OG farmers i know dont do outdoor crops of it anymore. I understand people grow what is popular and what consuners want. Im just confused why i can't find it as easily


True granddaddy is like a lot of strains hard to find if you can find it at all if I’m not mistaken @bigworm6969 has crosses with the gpd


----------



## T macc (Nov 26, 2019)

Yea, theres some crosses with it. Just have to choose the right male plant. I personally hated purple punch


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

T macc said:


> Yea, theres some crosses with it. Just have to choose the right male plant. I personally hated purple punch


Why did you hate it? And where did you source it? I’ve never had it so just curious


----------



## T macc (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Why did you hate it? And where did you source it? I’ve never had it so just curious


Not sure where it came from. I was visiting in the bay area, CA. To me it just lacks a good stone/high. I feel the same way about cookies too. If you're into that stuff you may like it


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 26, 2019)

Where I’m at I still see everything .. I feel like I see more bc of the density of the amount of people in my area ..everything from NorCal to SoCal I see I’m in a buyers market if that makes sense 

With that said I just passed on some gdp it’s cool and all but it’s all about popularity rn so gdp is not getting the ticket it used to get .. Purple punch like someone said is The new gdp


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

T macc said:


> Not sure where it came from. I was visiting in the bay area, CA. To me it just lacks a good stone/high. I feel the same way about cookies too. If you're into that stuff you may like it


Never been a cookie fan myself really either


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Seems like when some strains lose popularity people just stop growing or breeding with it
> 
> I feel the same way about Green Crack and Amnesia Haze
> 
> it was everywhere a few years back and now you rarely see any flowers or crosses with those strains


We’ve actually got quite a bit of green crack floating around Tulsa dispos, but I rarely see any hazes. Everyone here grows auto flowers too so I don’t even know anyone who grows any hazes.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 27, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> We’ve actually got quite a bit of green crack floating around Tulsa dispos, but I rarely see any hazes. Everyone here grows auto flowers too so I don’t even know anyone who grows any hazes.


 True Hazes take to long to grow Commercial growers rarely waste their time on Sativa's/Hazes because of the long flower period and airy buds just dosn't make economical sense when they can pump out rock hard glam nugg's in 8 weeks of Indica all about $$ but hey can you blame them ?


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 27, 2019)

Try Grandpa's Breath. GDP X OG


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 27, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> True Hazes take to long to grow Commercial growers rarely waste their time on Sativa's/Hazes because of the long flower period and airy buds just dosn't make economical sense when they can pump out rock hard glam nugg's in 8 weeks of Indica all about $$ but hey can you blame them ?


I find Sativa buds look much more special, esp. if they foxtail. I wonder why you just can't ask for for it, it's just another sub-class of the product. I mean for people who deal with this plant on an everyday basis, its easy to distuingish between distinct budform of sativa, indica or hybrid. so you got different apples, and yes some of them do cost more.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2019)

Look into dungeon vault genetics. He used to work with ken from ken estes grandaddy purp. DVG strains have the grandaddy purp expression thoughout a lot of their strains. Honestly DVG strains are better then ken grandaddy purp imho.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 30, 2019)

Easy solution, get some seeds and grow your own. Continuous supply and most likely better quality than dispensaries, if you are a good grower. Works for me.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 30, 2019)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Ive been to several dispensaries throughout the united states plus local farmers, ive notce i can rarely find GDP. Ten years ago GDP was everywhere now im lucky to find it in the bay if i search. I assume GDP has been crossed, reinvented, and renamed. But even the hybrids rarely retain the grapey skunky terpene profiles. Why is GDP so scarce?? Even the OG farmers i know dont do outdoor crops of it anymore. I understand people grow what is popular and what consumers want. Im just confused why i can't find it as easily


GDP is a notoriously low yielding plant, this a common problem in the purple family, and effects Purple Urkle, and Grape Ape, too. So you have to do more work to get a decent yield and it’s not worth it for most commercial growers. Thus, they move onto more profitable clones and GDP becomes a legend from the past.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> GDP is a notoriously low yielding plant, this a common problem in the purple family, and effects Purple Urkle, and Grape Ape, too. So you have to do more work to get a decent yield and it’s not worth it for most commercial growers. Thus, they move onto more profitable clones and GDP becomes a legend from the past.


Oh yeah, back in the day when you were get $4-5k a pound with minimal competition why not grow GDP or urkle? But when you're getting 1600-1800 a pound if you're lucky ain't no way you're growing GDP vs sour D or a chem giving huge yields. Money just ain't there.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 30, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> GDP is a notoriously low yielding plant, this a common problem in the purple family, and effects Purple Urkle, and *Grape Ape*, too. So you have to do more work to get a decent yield and it’s not worth it for most commercial growers. Thus, they move onto more profitable clones and GDP becomes a legend from the past.


Remarkable plant the Ape is. Gorgeous purple flowers that smell like that sweet artificial grape flavor and buds with beautiful orange hairs and a stone that'll floor even the most experienced stoner. But by god, that plant grows like old people fuck... SLOW! And it doesn't produce like most of these Poly Hybrids do these days, so if you're growing it; most of the time it's for a personal head stash.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 30, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Remarkable plant the Ape is. Gorgeous purple flowers that smell like that sweet artificial grape flavor and buds with beautiful orange hairs and a stone that'll floor even the most experienced stoner. But by god, that plant grows like old people fuck... SLOW! And it doesn't produce like most of these Poly Hybrids do these days, so if you're growing it; most of the time it's for a personal head stash.


I cherish my cut of Grape Ape but she is so slow to veg.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 30, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> I cherish my cut of Grape Ape but she is so slow to veg.
> View attachment 4429561


Looks like the apothecary cut?


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 30, 2019)

I got some Genius Granddaddy Apollo 11x GDP from Greenpoint Seeds.. smoking on it now.. all taste is the purp in it!!! I’m hoping to find it again in this pack!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 30, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like the apothecary cut?


I acquired her through Darkheart Nursery, and they have Apothecary listed as the breeder, so it’s a distinct possibility.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 30, 2019)

Been looking for the high yielding granddoggy purp. 
Man that was a helluva strain! Rock hard baseball like nuggets. She was purple too. Still have some old ass 8 year old granddoggy purp seeds but if they are anything like the last 20 seeds that are also 7+ years I tried to pop they ain't gonna make it.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 30, 2019)

johndoe12345678 said:


> Ive been to several dispensaries throughout the united states plus local farmers, ive notce i can rarely find GDP. Ten years ago GDP was everywhere now im lucky to find it in the bay if i search. I assume GDP has been crossed, reinvented, and renamed. But even the hybrids rarely retain the grapey skunky terpene profiles. Why is GDP so scarce?? Even the OG farmers i know dont do outdoor crops of it anymore. I understand people grow what is popular and what consumers want. Im just confused why i can't find it as easily


maybe cause i got like 500 seeds of it


----------



## rob333 (Nov 30, 2019)

rob333 said:


> maybe cause i got like 500 seeds of it


naa prob round 280 -300 but i got a lot


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 30, 2019)

I still have a bunch of gdp crosses from years ago. Godfather purps, purple cheddar, rainbow jones, ect. Had a 3 pack of kens first release saved and got a nice one last year.


----------

